# Cremains



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

I am so proud of my dog! We had met with local SO doing cadaver training last night. He had cremains, Greta had never worked anything like this. It was set out as a normal cadaver sample would be, this was in a baggy in a flower pot in a cemetary. We did our sweep and she trotted past, spun around, sniffed and instantly sat, showing her alert! I really didn't expect this, as she had never seen or smelled cremains. Good dog! We still need teeth, haven't trained on them yet, lol have some lined up to get saturday.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Did he give you any? LOL I think all of us have cremains with various stories attached to them. Mine can't be stored in the kitchen (LIKE I would do that) because they are "haunted" and the fridge door will mysteriously be left open if they are (no I have not tested that premise)

We had a training once where we tested the human cremains vs the animal cremains....... also some archeological bones (Lisa Higgins has some OLD ones) - way neat.

Teeth - I have heard pros and cons on teeth. Adult teeth only - 

Bones- You ARE buying bones, correct? Skulls unlimited has nicer supply than the Bone Room. I think the best buy are rib bones -- not visually "human" in case something gets lost [but with the cost you make sure things don't get lost] and easy to break up. Of course that does not address the need for fresh so hit up friends having arthroscopic surgeries - even the chips are helpful.


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

Yes he gave me a urine cup full of them lol. I work in medical and know lots of people, so the hospital donates tons of samples. I have really everything now except an eye or ear maybe lol. Working on Frankenstein! The oldest thing I have is only about a year old though.

The teeth are something she has to alert on for NAPWDA this summer. I had never thought of them before one of the girls mentioned that sample threw all the dogs off at the last seminar.

On another note we had our first real search! We searched too long, victim was missing for days, she tracked a 3 day trail after rain, verified by neighbors but lost it. We came around a corner and there was a huge dead HOG, scared me lol, she trotted on by it. Long story short, track turned to cadaver, I pulled her off, after four hours, we came back up road, and she darted into an area that was way overgrown with fence and thick brush. I didn't listen!! Thought she was tired, she needed a break. I did tell LE where she went in, took another dog back to so we could break and thats where it was, fifty or so yards across in a deep creek.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

julie allen said:


> On another note we had our first real search! We searched too long, victim was missing for days, she tracked a 3 day trail after rain, verified by neighbors but lost it. We came around a corner and there was a huge dead HOG, scared me lol, she trotted on by it. Long story short, track turned to cadaver, I pulled her off, after four hours, we came back up road, and she darted into an area that was way overgrown with fence and thick brush. I didn't listen!! Thought she was tired, she needed a break. I did tell LE where she went in, took another dog back to so we could break and thats where it was, fifty or so yards across in a deep creek.



Good Job Julie!! I have learned this lesson as well.....ALWAYS trust your dog.

(my dentist saves me teeth.....I just stop in when I am in Rapid City and there are usually 2 or 3 film containers full of them for me  )


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Make sure you document the lack of an indication on hog since that is fairly close to human. I have tons of notes on "ignored dead deer" "dead deer in water" "hog bones" to document not false indicating.

I may have to drive to your part of Tennesse and raid your supplies .......... things are very tight in this neck of the woods........ 

And we do have medical folks on the team.

Funny, wonder why teeth woudl throw anyone off? Only thing I can think of is that may be a problem if you don't have wet bone to train on.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Nancy, 

You can always come here and raid my fridge (it is outside full of source now) LOL

I have cremains, but I also have paint cans that I put source in when we do controlled burns for the fire department. I just set them in the structure before we burn and then get them after everything cools off.....


----------

